# Help Fuel Cap wont open!



## V6 DSG (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi I have 3.2 V6 2004 Mark1 TT coupe, but my fuel cap release is tempermental. It wont open most of the time and I have to open it with a flat blade.
Has anyone had the same problem??


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

if you open boot then open right light flap there is a cable you can pull to 
open the petrol cap.


----------



## V6 DSG (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks Keith i try that now.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi M8,
Press yor key twice unlock, it should do the trick.I had the same .
Richard :? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use the cable as suggested & lubricate the catch with WD40 or similar..
H.


----------



## V6 DSG (Dec 28, 2008)

I managed to open fuel cap via manual boot release & lubricate with WD40, but it still won't open with the button inside? could be a fuse or somethink?? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi V6DSG, Have checked Bentley manual for fuse No. but can't find it listed any where. When the flap is open & you press the button does the catch move freely. May prove whether mechanical or electrical.
H.


----------



## waitebob (Nov 13, 2008)

hi on the mk 1 you can open manualy from inside if auto fails they is a small cover you open and a pull ring inside check your hand book where yours is hope this helps


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

It wont be a fuse if it sometimes works


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

just looked in bentley manual and there is a fuel tank lid unlock motor under left rear wheel housing 
this being americian it could be our right.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You could have a sticking solenoid, I have had to replace this twice on my girlfriends Golf Mk4 Turbo as it has failed. or it could just be a sticky catch that needs oiling. Not sure where it is located on the TT, but I'm sure someone will know.

Charlie


----------



## V6 DSG (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everyone thanks for all the help posted for my problem. i managed to manual open the fuel cap via boot release, but my fuel cap only works sometimes. Its getting on my nerves now, i have tryed everything WD40, i check the cables etc etc. Can some think like VAGCOM bring a fault for this? As i dont want to go, to a main dealer and get RIPPED OFF for minor issue. has anyone else had the same problem?? :?


----------



## muirtons (Jul 24, 2014)

Please dont lubricate with WD 40 its not a lubricant,It was developed in 1953 by Dr. Norm Larsen, founder of the Rocket Chemical Company, in San Diego, California. WD-40, abbreviated from the phrase "Water Displacement, 40th formula,"was originally designed to repel water and prevent corrosion, and later was found to have numerous household uses.
Larsen was attempting to create a formula to prevent corrosion in nuclear missiles, by displacing the standing water that causes it. He claims he arrived at a successful formula on his 40th attempt. WD-40 is primarily composed of various hydrocarbons
from the same company there is 3 in 1 oil which lubricates and will stay with whatever needs lubricant whereas WD 40 will evaporate and dry fairly quickly, it is a penetrating oil for freeing stuck bolts etc it is also an anti corrosion formula and is of course used to disperse water from electrical connections or whatever ,it is not a lubricant
Its a common mistake and one that can cost dearly especially in locks etc , so take care


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy thread revival Batman!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshugall (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Richard, tried the press open doors switch twice on the key for and it worked first time. You're a life saver.


----------



## Tripyrenees (Feb 19, 2018)

Excellent - just had the same thing at the service station (1st time filling the car) - would not open. Found the manual release (handbook) but found the boot lid also did not work either.

Just did the double key click and all is well.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tripyrenees said:


> Excellent - just had the same thing at the service station (1st time filling the car) - would not open. Found the manual release (handbook) but found the boot lid also did not work either.
> 
> Just did the double key click and all is well.
> 
> ...


There's also a manual release for the boot under where the cup holder would be fitted


----------

